# Ah, it is that day once more.



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Nov 24, 2011)

Alright so this is 34 minutes early, but I have to get some sleep for tomorrow and the next day. On the 24th of November 1989, I was born! Which makes me twenty-two in 33 minutes. I'm pretty happy because of NaNo, I'm about to finish my first book. Anyway, everyone have a great thanksgiving (even if you are not in the states, have a good day anyway.) Remember, don't eat turkey and drive! (that's a tryptophan joke.)


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy birthday, and 22 just happens to be my favorite number.  Hope you have a great day of turkey, family, and football.


----------



## OblivionJones (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope you had a good birthday, my friend! Congrats on making it to 22. I hope you have many more years of good life.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 25, 2011)

Happy Belated birthday Rheadin !

Have a great Thanksgiving...and the same to all our American scribes, sent from Robin Hood country in England


----------



## s.author897 (Dec 3, 2011)

happy birthday!! hope you enjoyed it! here to ask if anyone will help with my problem on another thread? it's about my new book? anyway happy birthday and the turkey was nice thanks and yes i didn't drive after it


----------

